# Our second child - Verity



## deleteduser99 (Apr 25, 2017)

Verity Anne.

Born 4/24/17

7 lbs 0 oz
19.25"

Reactions: Like 4 | Rejoicing 7


----------



## Cymro (Apr 25, 2017)

Harley, you and your dear wife are blest. Welcome Verty to the covenant family.


----------



## Silas22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Praise God!


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations! Interesting name.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Apr 26, 2017)

What a blessing!


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you all!

Verity comes from the Latin word for "Truth."


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 28, 2017)

Congratulations brother. May the Lord guide you and your wife as you raise His little one in His nurture and admonition.


----------



## Frosty (Apr 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 28, 2017)

Beautiful little girl, Harley! What a blessing.....


----------

